# Wer kennt Cormoran Topfish Rute?



## Christian F. (12. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem Ihr mir Tipps zur Forellenangel gegeben habt, habe ich ein bisschen im Internet gesurft und bin auf folgende Rute gestoßen:
Cormoran Topfish für Forelle, Länge 3,60, WG 25 Gramm. Preis ca. 25 EURO.

Kennt jemand dieses Teil? Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen?


Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten

Christian F.


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Cormoran Topfish Rute?*

Diese Rutenserie wird von Cormoran schon länger nicht mehr produziert. Ich würde diese Rute nicht nehmen, da sie vom Material eher minderwertig ist. Investiere lieber etwas mehr. Selbst für 40 oder 50 Euro bekommst du heutzutage schon akzeplable Kohlefaserruten, die um Längen besser sind als die genannte Rute.


----------



## Christian F. (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Cormoran Topfish Rute?*

Hallo Veit,

ist ja interessant. Da werden die "ollen" Dinger zu Dumpingpreisen angeboten.

Kannst Du mich bitte über die Materialien auklären? Welche sind minderwertig, welche sind empfehlenswert? Worauf sollte man achten?

Christian F.


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wer kennt Cormoran Topfish Rute?*

Als von der Cormoran-Rute weiß ich relativ genau, dass sie aus Glasfaser war. Aus diesem Material bestehen wirklich nur die ganz billigen Rute. Glasfaser ist zwar sehr stabil, aber auch weich (schlecht beim Anhieb) und schwer (ungünstig vorallem wenn man die Rute lange in der Hand hat). 
Kohlefaserruten dagegen sind recht steif und vorallem leicht. Wenn man sorgsam damit umgeht und keine falschen Belastungen (extrem Hängerlösen per Rute oder sowas) darauf ausübt, werden sie auch garantiert nicht brechen. 
Außerdem musst du beim Kauf der Rolle auf gute Beringung achten. Ringe SIC (Siliciumcarbid) sind in der Regel besser als welche aus Keramik (hat glaub ich die Cormoranrute) oder Aluminiumoxid, weil abriebfester. 
Ein weiteres Augenmerk beim Rutenkauf ist die Ausgewogenheit. Teleruten kaufe ich schon allein deshalb nicht, weil sie oft einen zu kurzen Griff haben und die Rute dann
 kopflastig ist. Bei Steckruten ist der Griff meist lang genug, so dass die Rute auch ausgewogen ist und mit angeschraubter Rolle beim Halten eine gute Balance entsteht.
Beim Griffmaterial ist mir Kork am liebsten, aber Moosgummi tut es natürlich auch (meine Karpfenruten haben zum Beispiel geteilte Moosgummigriffe). 
Zuletzt seien noch die Steckverbindungen erwähnt. Die sollten plump gesagt stabil sein, heutzutage ist das aber normalerweise bei den meisten Ruten der Fall. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen...


----------

